# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH injection guide and site map

## bigcut77

Found these pictures on HGHNEWS while doing some research and thought they may be of help. There was a good step by step instruction guide also but the link went down while I was cutting and pasting. I will try and get it later.

----------


## bigcut77

Continued....

A subcutaneous injection, as illustrated in the figuer, is given in the fatty layer of tissue just under the skin. Human growth hormone is delivered in this manner. 



Locating Injection Sites

Subcutaneous injections can be given in the arms, legs, or abdomen.

To locate injection sites on the arms, fold one arm across the chest. Place your hand on the shoulder and draw an imaginary line below your hand. Place another hand on the elbow. Draw an imaginary line down the outer side of the arm and down the center front of the arm, starting at the elbow. The area inside these imaginary lines is where injections are given. (If you are injecting yourself, imagine the hand placement.) 
To locate injection sites on the thighs, sit down, place your hand above the knee, and draw an imaginary line above it. Place your hand at the uppermost part of the thigh and draw an imaginary line below your hand. Draw an imaginary line down the outer side of the leg and down the center front of the leg. The area within these imaginary lines is where injections may be given. 
To locate injection sites on the abdomen, place your hands on the lower ribs and draw an imagi- nary line below them. Use this area below your hands for injections, as far around as you can pinch up fatty tissue. Do not use a 1-inch area around the navel. 


Rotating Injection SItes:

It is extremely important to rotate sites to keep the skin healthy. Repeated injections in the same spot can cause scarring and hardening of fatty tissue that will interfere with absorption of medication. 


Each injection should be about 1 inch apart. Each injection site can be measured with a small dot Band-Aid, provided the patient is not sensitive to adhesive. 


Start injections at the highest point of the area and continue down toward the point farthest away from the body (for example, upper arm down toward elbow). It is preferable to use all sites available on one body part (arm or leg) before moving on to another. Avoid giving injections in areas that are burned, red- dened, inflamed, swollen, or damaged by prior injections.


Giving the Injection:

1. Take the cover off the needle. Be careful not to contaminate the needle. Place the cover on its side. 
2. Hold the syringe in one hand like a pencil or a dart. 
Grasp the skin between the thumb and index finger. 
3. Quickly thrust the needle all the way into the skin. Do not "push" the needle into the skin slowly or thrust the needle into the skin with great force. Do not press down on the top of the plunger while piercing the skin. 
Insert the needle at a 90-degree (right) angle. This angle is important to ensure that the medications will be injected into the fatty tissue. However, for small children, and persons with little subcutaneous fat on thin skin, you may be taught to use a 45-degree angle. 
4. After the needle is completely inserted into the skin, release the skin that you are grasping. 
5. With your free hand, grasp the syringe near its base to stabilize it. 
Gently pull back on the plunger and check for the appearance of blood in the syringe. Note: Not all injections require you to check for blood. Before you are dis- charged, your nurse will let you know if you need to do this. 
If blood appears, remove the needle, discard it, and start over. Blood in the syringe means that you may be in a blood vessel, so discard the syringe with medication. Do not inject medication into a blood vessel: the medication is absorbed too rapidly if it is injected there. 
If no blood appears, inject the medication at a slow, steady rate.

----------


## bigcut77

Also note that this article was directed towards administration on children but most seems to apply to adults also.

----------


## JohnnyB

I did a treatment for hep C and use told to do all quad injection sub-q

JohnnyB

----------


## Jessyjack10

In the pic for the stomach I notice it's all around the belly button. I usually go more towards the love handles. I guess that's just the same, right?

----------


## bigcut77

From what I have researched you can go anywhere around the stomach and love handle. You just want to stay away from the belly button at least an inch.

----------


## frank_frank

> From what I have researched you can go anywhere around the stomach and love handle. You just want to stay away from the belly button at least an inch.


y is that? what if u have one of those "pouch things"?

----------


## kaorialfred

> y is that? what if u have one of those "pouch things"?



like a Kangaroo pouch, or the after birth pouch  :Big Grin:

----------


## frank_frank

> like a Kangaroo pouch, or the after birth pouch


like one of those woman pouches lol

----------


## bigcut77

Not sure why? Maybe there is nerves that can be struck in that area?

----------


## Whitey

Good info, thanks bigcut.

----------

